# just a couple of random shots



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

These are some of the new fish I got from that pet place. I highly recomend them to anybody whos looking for some nice fish for a good deal. plus, shipping is dirt cheap









All together I ordered 3 umbees, 3 grammodes, 3 bartoni, 1 carpintis, 1 snook, and 1 robertsoni. they are all between 1.5-3". the bartoni are the largest ouf of them, and i am also the happiest with them so far out of everything









Herichthy Bartoni. I ordered 3 and withing the first 2 days of having them, a pair formed. the female is getting very plump, and the males vent is starting to drop. The male has some awesome blue/green hues on his gills and fins, one of the most beautiful cichlids Ive ever seen in person. The female's top half is nearly white, and the bottom half is dark black. Pictures do these fish no justice at all! These guys are only about 2.5-3" long, so I dont think I will be getting a whole lot of babies from them









Male:










bad pic.. but shows some of the colors on his fins


























Female:


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Caquetaia umbriferus. These soon to be monsters are still only about 2" long. They have one hell of an appetite and are already showing some major agression


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Nandopsis Grammodes and Herichthys Carpintis. These guys are barely 1.5" each. very very hard to take pics of









little carpintis starting sh*t with the grammodes.



















carpintis










grammodes


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Petenia Splendida and Amphilophus Robertsoni. These 2 are the least agressive out the the fish I bought, so they are in a 30g with a gold ram and a giant danio. The robertsoni is a tought little sh*t, always messing with the ram and danio, but the snook stays far away from him. He is a pansey









Snook



















Robertsoni



















and here is a pic of the male ram


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Awesome shots. Looks like those bartoni are getting aggressive even sooner than I would have thought. They are an under-rated species. Great collection, should be more and more impressive with time!


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

I agree with you 100% that these guys are under-rated. Ive only seen them for sale once or twice on rapps list and it doesnt seem like they sell very soon









The next thing I will be looking for are Labridens


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Goddammit Hippie. Your PIcs suck as bad as Goombas









But those are some sweet looking fish. Never seen anything remotely close to it here in my Town


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> Goddammit Hippie. Your PIcs suck as bad as Goombas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya, it's not easy to get good pics of these guys considering how small they are. little fish + scratched tank + low lighting = shitty pictures


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

that's some impressive fish dude.......


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

thanx nike










I gave away my extra male bartoni because the pair was picking on him. since ive gotton rid of the extra male, ive noticed a huge diffrence in how much they eat. now, they gorge themselves to the point where they look like they are going to pop







the grammodes are also eating very well, too. I'll get some updated pics in a few weeks to show thier progress.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> thanx nike
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea







those umbriferus dudes are going to grow huge. great fish Lemmy


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Umbees look so passive. Like a severum or a port, but I know they are the complete opposite. I can't find one here in Milwaukee to save my life.








Nice!


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Serrapygo said:


> Umbees look so passive. Like a severum or a port, but I know they are the complete opposite. I can't find one here in Milwaukee to save my life.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I cant find them here either. that's why I ordered them









So far they are really cool. If I get an extra male I'll sell him to you for a good price


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> Serrapygo said:
> 
> 
> > Umbees look so passive. Like a severum or a port, but I know they are the complete opposite. I can't find one here in Milwaukee to save my life.
> ...


Hmmm...


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

nice fish


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Great collection lemmywinks :nod: the ram is sweet.Are yo planing a breeding pair of umbees?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

elduro said:


> Great collection lemmywinks :nod: the ram is sweet.Are yo planing a breeding pair of umbees?
> [snapback]1124234[/snapback]​


If they co-operate with me and each other, yes


----------

